# OCD Distributor and Torr 58.55 combo



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

My OCD Distributor arrived in the post on Friday, together with a new Torr 58.55 tamper. I'm amazed at the difference they make, the distributor particularly, very simple but clever piece of kit. My fausto grinder clumps a bit, light fluffy clumps, but still clumps, the OCD just deals with it, the Torr fits perfectly and finishes the job off. Just ordered a ridgeless VST to replace my ridged, apart from that, happy as a pig in muck with my setup now.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Lovely even extraction now, about 10 sec before it comes through, then a total of 29 sec for 45g out (18g in)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Saturday morning espresso p0rn, lol!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely stuff


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Surprised the ocd has proven so successful for you - but if it works that's great. I'd assumed (wrongly) that it wouldn't make such a big impact.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I was surprised myself, only bought it on a whim, expectations not that high. Never really bothered with the wdt thing, just a couple of taps to collapse, then tamp. On that basis, it's improved my distribution from a pretty low base, but I'm impressed.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

have you tried using it without tamping after? does it still work?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

markf said:


> have you tried using it without tamping after? does it still work?


No I've not actually. I might try it tomorrow, it's just 58mm so it leaves a bit of coffee around the walls of the portafilter, but it does seem to tamp, although I'm not convinced to the right pressure, although you can shim it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Brilliant. Out of curiosity, what does your shot look like if you don't bother with the OCD? Were you getting dead spots before?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd say the shot looks like it extracts more evenly across the bottom of the basket now, there's definitely less dancing around before it centres to one stream of coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

scottgough said:


> I'd say the shot looks like it extracts more evenly across the bottom of the basket now, there's definitely less dancing around before it centres to one stream of coffee.


Does it actually reaches / distributes the bottom of the basket? (E.g.: alternative to WDT)?


----------

